# BERGWERK bei GALILEO (Pro Sieben)



## AnthonyXIV (23. August 2004)

Hi @ all, 

am Dienstag, den 24.08. um 19:25 berichtet die Wissenssendung "Galileo" über Bergwerk!

Bitte weitersagen und anschauen!   


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Brägel (23. August 2004)

ist notiert.

um was gehts. ich tipp mal auf Tieffflieger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (23. August 2004)

ach deswegen lauern hier vor der tür lauter reporter - die wollen alle mein merury filmen . auf die hab ich grade die rottweiler gehetzt - wird wohl nix mit pro sieben


----------



## Der Chris (23. August 2004)

Ui, genial! Danke!


----------



## Lumix (23. August 2004)

Boh, echt fett!!!!

Wie kommt man an so etwas???


----------



## St.Anger (23. August 2004)

Hey könnte das mal jemand aufnehmen und es dann hier zu download anbieten


----------



## carloz (23. August 2004)

moin,

hab den trailer eben gesehn. Das lässt hoffen 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (23. August 2004)

Sei bitte jemand so gut und nimm das auf, ich bekommt kein Pro 7 (und habs auch bis jetzt noch net gebraucht), will aber trotzdem den Beitrag sehen...
Ein Download wär net schlecht
Danke schonmal...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Bubilein79 (23. August 2004)

Hi zusammen!!

Her mit dem Trailer!!! Wer hats aufgenommen??? Sehen will   

Gruss

Flo


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. August 2004)

Bubilein79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen!!
> 
> Her mit dem Trailer!!! Wer hats aufgenommen??? Sehen will
> 
> ...



kommt doch erst morgen !!!

hmm hmm hmm


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. August 2004)

Und nun paßt mal auf, meine Damen und Herren! Euro Bergwerk-MTBs werden ab Mittwoch, den 24.08.2004 um einiges mehr wert sein und wir dürfen uns das Prädikat KULT auf das Unterrohr schreiben.  

Ich werde schon mal Optionen auf mein MTB aufnehmen   

Termin ist notiert und kann leider wegen Terminlichkeiten nicht wahrgenommen werden. Aber vielleicht filmt jemand heimlich mit und verteilt das MPEG Video hier unter den Bergwerk-Kunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## günther69 (24. August 2004)

Bin zwar auch um diese Zeit mit dem Bike unterwegs, aber ich schalt' den PC mal ein und werde versuchen das kultige Ereignis aufzunehmen.


----------



## Teamchef (24. August 2004)

Also ich habe gehört, dass sich zwei furchtbar gut aussehende junge Männer, die sich gerade faul auf die Wiese in Wildbad legten, um sich die Sonne auf den Panzen scheinen zu lassen, einfach von so einem Galileokameramann weggeschickt wurden. Allein deswegen schaue ich es nicht an. Was meinst Du XIV?


----------



## Eisenfaust (24. August 2004)

Mein Kanarienvogel hat gestern Abend die Käfigtür eingetreten - deshalb mag ich keine Kanarienvögel mehr!


----------



## AnthonyXIV (24. August 2004)

@ Teamchef, 

hmmm wie kommst Du denn darauf? Ich erinnere mich vage, daß es so gewesen sein könnte. Doch ich denke dass die Damen & Herren von ProSieben eher eben die beiden Herren heimlich aufgenommen haben um den weiblichen Zuschauern auch was zu bieten!   

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Teamchef (24. August 2004)

@ XIV

das glaube ich auch. Denn die beiden Typen waren schon extrem schaf


----------



## Der Chris (24. August 2004)

Hm, der Beitrag war irgendwie mager.....  
Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (24. August 2004)

Blöd, doch nur zweiter - aber ich hab ja auch mehr geschrieben. Ich hab jetzt viel übers MTB gelernt   Und ich hab mal auf 120 Jahre getippt und hoffe jetzt bald meine Maßanfertigung zu bekommen  

Den Abschnitt über die Rohrbearbeitung fand ich informativ. Auch, Cheffe mal selbst zu sehen. Es gibt also mehr übergewichtige Biker außer mir   Fährt er auch? Schweißen tut er ja sicher nur im TV - oder? Fagen über Fragen, also Anthony, ran an die Antwortmaschine.

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## Testdriver (24. August 2004)

Von den Bildern her war es gut, aber der Kommentator hatte nicht wirklich Ahnung:
Am besten war "[...]Vollfederung findet man deshalb nicht bei billigen Bikes".
Den Namen Bergwerk haben sie auch nur einmal beim Gewinnspiel genannt.


----------



## mtb_nico (24. August 2004)

Habs auch eben gesehen.
Super fande ich auch, dass der Kerl immer richtig auf die Gabel gesprungen ist. Das zeugt von Fahrtechnik! 
Ach und habe ich richtig gesehen? Nen Ständer an dem zu verlosenden Bike?
Aber die Informationen über die Produktion fande ich sehr interessant. Allerdings war die Bezeichnung "Fahrrad-Profi" für den Monteur doch ein Fehlgriff, oder?! 
Grüße!

nico


----------



## daif (24. August 2004)

wenigstens hat man mal den Sükrü gesehen und ein paar Bilder von der Produktion....
mehr hab ich auch nicht erwartet
Galileo = "Möchtegern Sendung mit der Maus", nur dass die Sendung mit der Maus cooler ist  

=>Galileo isn Kack, aber das wusste ich ja schon vorher

ABER
wenigstens haben wir es jetzt amtlich dass Bergwerkbikes ich zitiere "quasi die Fromel1 unter den Mountainbikes" ist


----------



## Brägel (24. August 2004)

was habt ihr erwartet? Redakteure haben - egal ob TV oder Print fast grundsätzlich keine Ahnung von der Sache. Klar, man kann jetzt jede Sendesekunde in der Luft zerreißen - aber warum? Für BW wars bei Otto-Normalverbraucher doch ne gute Promo. Rübergekommen ist beim Zahnarzt mit Absicht ein MTB für 5k zu kaufen. Bergwerk is gut und edel. Die kannte ich noch gar nicht. Muss also kein Kanonental sein.  Is doch o.k.

Der missglückte Minihüpfer war aber schon peinlich


----------



## oldschooler (24. August 2004)

so mein klein hab ich grad verschrottet, denn es hatte weder hydraulische bremsen noch vollfederung, somit hätte ich damit nie wirklich ins gelände fahren können, es hätte auch keine sprünge ausgehalten...

geil fand ich jedoch auch die kameraeinstellung in der plötzlich ein votecrahmen und noch was anderes beim lackieren rumliegen....

die arbeitsschritte wurden wie im katalog dargestellt ...

also dass sich der sükrü hinstellt und mit em poloshirt, das teil zusammenschweisst is doch eher unglaubwürdig,,,

mein anruf is leider net durchgekommen....*vielleicht haben sie beim nächsten mal glück..probieren sie es am besten gleich nochmal*
denn das rad für 4000euro hätt ich gerne gehabt,...komisch früher hatten räder für 4000euro bessere austattungen und keinen seitenständer...

billige rahmen werden aus stahl gebaut!!!! sehr gut, also  breezer, brodie, gary 1+2 un ross shafer hätten also besser mal früher teure bikes gebaut mit alu un vollfederung....

auch der profi-schrauber hat alles sehr gut erklärt...das unglaublich komplizierte prinzip des sog. schalthebels!

also der bericht hatte das format des focus tv berichts von vor ein paar wochen!TOP!


----------



## carloz (24. August 2004)

Vielleicht kommt sowas mal im ZDF, oder so 
Das wär dann nett 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Marco Henke (24. August 2004)

Auch geil war, wie dann der Typ gekommen ist und immer auf seine Federgabel gesprungen ist und dann immer der Ton von nem Crossmotorrad dazu!! Was soll das??? Und der Reporter hatte auch keine Ahnung.
Ich fand die Sendung heut irgendwie peinlich.


----------



## carloz (24. August 2004)

für Pro7, nich für BERGWERK 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## günther69 (24. August 2004)

Hab's mir gerade erst angeschaut, war eigentlich in Ordnung, hätte aber ein bisschen besser recherchiert werden können.
Aber für die, die bei aldi's, obi's und alle anderen Billigläden ihre Räder kaufen, hat's gereicht. Die wissen jetzt das ein gutes Bike etwas mehr kostet.

Das Problem liegt wohl an den Sendern, die müssen jeden Tag schauen, das sie was zu senden haben, ob die Berichte nun gut oder nicht so gut sind ist da nicht ganz so wichtig.

Zu den "anderen Rahmen" beim Pulverbeschichter, ich denke das war nicht bei Bergwerk, sondern eine andere Firma, wo nicht nur BW pulvern läßt.
Hey, und wenn zu meinem Chefe wer in die Firma kommt, der zeigt selbst auch gerne was so alles läuft. Ich fand's prima das Sükrü so was macht.
Auf jeden Fall ne' gute Werbe für BW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pansho (24. August 2004)

Folgendes Highlight war auch nicht schlechtas Bild zeigt das Faunus LSD und der Reporter redet da irgendwas von "mit einer Hinterradfederung kann man auch extreme Sprünge unverletzt überstehen" - wer das mit dem Bike mal probiert, poste bitte den Rahmen NACH einem riesen Drop     
Aber wenigstens wurde auf einem der großen Sender das Biken mal wieder angesprochen...


----------



## uffe (24. August 2004)

Auch toll fand ich:
"Ein weiteres Zeichen von Professionalität sind hydraulische Scheibenbremsen."  Hihihi...
Geld hab' beim Faunusfahren nie verdient   

Besonders bemerkenswert empfand ich aber, das beim ca. 30 min früher den Fernseher anmachen auf 3Sat ein Feature über Storck lief, das auch nur über ihn war und mit vielen Statements seinerseits ("Ich will, dass Fahrraddesign in Deutschland untrennbar mit meinem Namen verbunden ist" oder so ähnlich..) untermalt wurde.
Da hätten die Bergwerker wohl etwas mehr auf bessere Präsenz der Marke drängen sollen.


----------



## DantexXx (24. August 2004)

hat jemand was anderes erwartet von pro7?


----------



## Bow (24. August 2004)

Also durch Zufall habe ich heute den Bericht gesehen - ohne Ton im Fitnesstudio. Offensichtlich war das  auch besser so...  

Ich habe ja wirklich schon viel gesehen, aber dass eine Firma, die so veraltete Fertigungsmethoden zur Rohrbearbeitung verwendet sich auch noch damit im Fernsehen zeigt - Respekt !

Der Fahrradprofi, der das Rad zusammenzimmerte, war doch eine Konkursleiche von Votec, den hab ich doch gekannt ?!

Die Werkstatt war so unordentlich, dass man meinen könnte, dass da normalerweise alte Audis für den Abtransport nach Polen auseinandergenommen werden und als ich den jungen Freund sah, der mehrfach an dem geschweissten Rahmen herumbiegen musste, bis er endlich einwandfrei in die Lehre passte, wusste ich endgültig bescheid. Und der Schraubstock erst...das kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein   

Wenn das alle war, was "Made in Germany" ausmacht, dann armes Deutschland.

Mir ist klar, dass es für eine kleine Firma wie Bergwerk schwer ist moderne CAD Maschinen und Laser zu finanzieren, aber leider stehen sie so weit hinter der Konkurenz aus Fernost und werden auch bald die Flügel strecken müssen - denn leider lebt kein Kult ewig


----------



## carloz (24. August 2004)

Pessimisten haben immerhin einen entscheidenen Vorteil: Bei ihnen kann es nich schlimmer kommen 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Teamchef (24. August 2004)

Ja genau. Lass dir ein Bike mit deinem Laser schnitzen. Dann kannst du gleich wieder den Taiwanmüll kaufen. Und Du willst uns was von "support your lokal dealer" erzälen. Super. Deutsche Herstellen geben wenigsten gute Handelsspannen weiter, auf ihre (wie wir gesehen haben) Handgearbeiteten Bikes. Die Taiwanboys kommen mit ihren Knebelverträgen, wo keine Müde müde Mark mehr beim Händler hängen bleibt. Dann lieben mit Hammer und Handsäge als mit CAD und Laser.


----------



## günther69 (25. August 2004)

Teamchef schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lieben mit Hammer und Handsäge als mit CAD und Laser.



Ja genau, kauft ihr doch Räder aus Fernost.
Ich/Wir bleibe/n Bergwerk treu !!   

Ach ja !


----------



## Teamchef (25. August 2004)

Was mich übrigens noch interessieren würde...

sind der Herr Lichtner und der AnthonyXIV eigentlich auch 

*Mountainbike-Profis*?

Was qualifiziert die beiden eigentlich hier im Forum schlaue Antworten zu geben, von denen unter Umständen mein Leben abhängen könnte (Einstellungssachen)?

Wie wird man eigentlich Fahrradprofi?

Ich würde vorschlagen die beiden sollen erst einmal ein Fortbildungsseminar zum Fahrrad-Profi (IHK) besuchen.


Gruß vom Teamchef


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. August 2004)

Was mich sehr gewundert hat, kann es sein, daß es bei Bergwerk mit der Konifizierung der Rohre nicht so weit her ist. Wenn mann einfach so nen Rohr aus dem Regal nimmt, es mal hier mal da zersägt und nen bisschen verbiegt, dann handelt es sich doch sicherlich nicht um konifizierte Rohre,oder?    Und ich hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, warum ein Faunus LSD ohne Dämpfer fast 3 kg wiegt. Ich glaube gestern habe ich die Antwort gefunden. Na ja, insgesamt hab ich mich auf jeden Fall gefragt warum ich einen Rahmen handmade in Germany kaufen sollte. Von der Technologie scheint Bergwerk auf jeden Fall meilenweit hinter z.B. Rotwild her zu sein. Nen Freund von mir hatte auf jeden Fall vor dem Bericht mit dem Gedanken gespielt sich nen Pfadfinder zu kaufen, für Ihn war der Bericht jedoch ne Abschreckung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teamchef (25. August 2004)

@Böser Wolf

weißt Du eigentlich wo dein Steppenwolf geschweißt wurde???

Genau. In der Steinzeithöhle der Bergwerker, die mit ihren Keulen auf deinen unkonifizierten Rohren herumgehauen haben. (zumindest bis vor gar nicht so langer Zeit).


----------



## wondermike (25. August 2004)

Der Rahmen vom Pfadfinder ist auch nicht schwerer als vergleichbare Rahmen von der Konkurrenz. Dass Bergwerk-Rahmen eher auf Stabilität ausgelegt sind als auf Leichtbau ist auch kein Geheimnis. Außerdem wird sich doch wohl niemand einbilden, aufgrund des Filmchens einen vollständigen Überblick über die Produktion bei Bergwerk bekommen zu haben, oder? Mir ist es jedenfalls shice-egal, wie oft die Rohre von meinem Rahmen konifiziert sind und wieviel CAD und Laser und Nanotechnik der Hersteller benutzt hat. Was zählt ist das Ergebnis und das überzeugt allemal.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. August 2004)

Teamchef schrieb:
			
		

> @Böser Wolf
> 
> weißt Du eigentlich wo dein Steppenwolf geschweißt wurde???
> 
> Genau. In der Steinzeithöhle der Bergwerker, die mit ihren Keulen auf deinen unkonifizierten Rohren herumgehauen haben. (zumindest bis vor gar nicht so langer Zeit).



@ Teamchef

Wenn Steppenwolf jetzt nicht mehr bei Bergwerk fertigen lässt, dann wird das wohl seine Gründe haben. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß Bergwerk gesagt hat: "Tut uns leid, wir brauchen unsere Kapazitäten selbst, sucht euch bitte ne Taiwanschmiede." Ich denke ehr, daß Preis und Leistung da bei Bergwerk nicht so ganz übereingestimmt haben. Das aktuelle Tundra ist auf jeden Fall dreifach konifiziert und wiegt 2250g ohne Dämpfer, kostet dabei gerade mal die Hälfte des Faunus LSD. Nicht daß ich jetzt mein Steppenwolf mit Bergwerk vergleichen möchte, ich denke da vergleicht man andere Zielgruppen aber wenn ich zwischen Bergwerk und z.B. Rotwild entscheiden müßte, würde ich mich für die Technologie und nicht für den Kult entscheiden.


@ Wondermike

Unkonifizierte Rohre als einen auf Stbilität ausgelegten Rahmen zu bezeichnen denke ich ist ehr ne Marketingidee von Bergwerk. Schließlich haben die Rahmen das material bei unkonifizierten Rohren als Hüftspeck dabei und nich da wo die Belastungsspitzen sind. 

Der Pfadfinder Rahmen war im Test in der Bike der nach dem Corratec Bumpforce schwerste Rahmen und das Bumpforce ist defintiv mehr Freerider. Das das Material nicht unbedingt sinnvoll eingesetzt ist, erahnt man am viertschlechtesten STW Wert. Der Rahmen wog in der Bike 3029g. Das Cannondale Prophet wird ca. 2400g wiegen und c'dale gibt lebenslang Garantie, d.h. riskanter Leichtbau wird da auch nicht dran sein.

Sollte ich mich irren und an den BW Rädern sind konifizierte Rohre nehme ich alles zurück. Habe aber nirgendwo ausser beim Mercury SL einen Hinweis darauf gefunden.


----------



## daif (25. August 2004)

fährst du ne harley oder ne Suzuki?  

naja, Scherz beiseite, ich schließe mich da mike an: mir doch sowas von egal wie die die Rahmen fertigen so lange sie stabil sind und halten und schön sind!!
Denn deswegen hab ich mir n Bergwerk gekauft!!!
Ich war auch über das Gewicht meines Radls überrascht, aber jeder der sich ein BW kauft weiss, dass es nicht das leichteste ist!!! Auch ich  Ausserdem wie jeder weiss haben die BWbikes auch gar nicht den Anspruch die leichtesten bikes zu sein!

und "abschreckender" Produktionsprozess??
nur weil nicht vollautomatische Roboter laserfräsen und blablabla sollten wir/man Angst bekommen um die Qualität???

Oh mann, ich glaube du wprdest dir bald gar nix mehr kaufen wenn du sehen würdest wie so manches (nicht nur Fahrräder) hergestellt wird!!!

Wie gesagt, vielleicht bist du oder dein Freund eben einfach kein Bergwerktyp!
Was ja nicht schlimm ist. Dann werd halt woanders glücklich, wir sind es hier


----------



## wondermike (25. August 2004)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen wog in der Bike 3029g. Das Cannondale Prophet wird ca. 2400g wiegen und c'dale gibt lebenslang Garantie, d.h. riskanter Leichtbau wird da auch nicht dran sein.


Das Prophet ist auch ein Eingelenker noch dazu mit zweifelhafter Dämpferanlenkung (gab's mal einen endlosen Thread dazu). Da habe ich lieber ein überzeugendes Hinterbaukonzept und ein paar Gramm Mehrgewicht. Ein direkter Vergleich zwischen Prophet und Pfadfinder wäre aber schon mal sehr interessant.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. August 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Das Prophet ist auch ein Eingelenker noch dazu mit zweifelhafter Dämpferanlenkung (gab's mal einen endlosen Thread dazu).



Ja den Fred habe ich auch gelesen. Hat mich ganz schön Zeit gekostet bis ich da durch war. Fand ihn ziemlich lustig aufgrund der Eskalation bezüglich der theoretischen Hinterbaufunktion. 

Ich wollte jetzt auch nicht eure BW Räder schlechtmachen. Ich fand es nur interessant, daß die Rohre scheinbar nicht konifiziert sind. Das ist bei Deinem Pfadfinder sicher nicht so wichtig, da es da auf 0,5kg nicht so sehr ankommt wenn ich aber ein CC-Rad suche und für ein und den selben Preis einmal einen 1,9kg Rahmen (RCC 1.0 o. Dämpfer) bei Rotwild bekomme oder einen 2,8kg Rahmen (Faunus LSD o. Dämpfer), dann bin ich der Meinung soll's leicht werden und da stehen 2,8kg zu 80mm Federweg in keinem Verhältnis.   Dementsprechend steht BW leider nicht auf meinem Wunschzettel, obwohl das Design wirklich erste Sahne, vor allem in schwarz/beige matt, ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (25. August 2004)

hmmm, also das mit dem Konifizieren wundert mich auch....
hab grad gar nicht im Kopf...sind die BW Rahmen echt nicht konifiziert?? hab grad nen Aussetzter (Gedächtnis)

Ach ja, Rotwild is halt aber nochmal ne Ecke teurer..sonst finde ich die auch klasse, aber BW ist Stylemäßig besser finde ich. Gibt es schönere Ausfallenden als am Mercury?   Für mich net..(oder man zeige mir schönere)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. August 2004)

Hi @ all

Frage:
Wie schafft es Achim Zahn mit einem unkonifiziertem Bike über die Alpen zu kommen ?
 

Gruß


----------



## Teamchef (25. August 2004)

Na der schiebt......wie sonst ohne konifizierten Rohre. Dumme Frage.


----------



## carloz (25. August 2004)

Ach wegen der Herstellung mancher Produkte fällt mir grad was ein:

MC Donald´s !!!  :kotz: 

Ich darf an dieser Stelle auf _Günter Wallraff _ verweisen 

Also ich weiß ned...einige scheinen sich hier nicht im Klaren drüber zu sein, wie bei Rotwild gearbeitet wird ?!
Ich glaube nicht, dass dort andere Umstände herrschen, wie bei BW ?
ODer irre ich mich ?!
Wenn ja, dann hätt ich gerne einen Beweis, bzw. Aufklärung. Danke ! 

Habt ihr denn mal nen Bericht über die gesehn ? Ich nich...wieso bloß ?!
Brauchen die kein Marketing ? Das sollte die Sendung doch eigentlich nur erfüllen, oder wie seht ihr das ?

Seht euch doch mal die reisserichen Nachrichten bei Pro7 (Sat1 und wer alles zu N24 gehört) an und dann vergleicht mal mit ARD und ZDF (da wo man in die ersten Sitze reihert, oder so  ).
Da stellt sich doch für mich schon die Frage, ob nicht einige ihre TV Geräte nur doch lieber zum spielen mit der PlayStation benutzen sollten.  

SO, nun geht´s mir besser 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## wondermike (25. August 2004)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Dementsprechend steht BW leider nicht auf meinem Wunschzettel, obwohl das Design wirklich erste Sahne, vor allem in schwarz/beige matt, ist.


Is' echt voll OK. Rotwild baut auch schöne Bikes und wenn Dir das RCC besser gefällt, ist Dir deswegen hier sicher niemand böse. Allerdings vergleichst Du hier wirklich Äpfel mit Birnen. Die Hinterbaukonzepte der beiden genannten Bikes sind völlig unterschiedlich. Das ist sicherlich ein viel wichtigerer Faktor beim Gewichtsunterschied, als die Konifizierung der Rohre.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. August 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Ach wegen der Herstellung mancher Produkte fällt mir grad was ein:
> 
> MC Donald´s !!!  :kotz:
> 
> ...



Da Du Rotwild ansprichst vermute ich,daß ich mich dazu äußern soll, wobei ich Deinen Beitrag nicht ganz verstehe. Aber egal. 

Rotwild lässt meines Wissens in Taiwan und/oder Italen fertigen. Das dort nicht unbedingt anders gearbeitet wird ist mir recht klar. Die Maschinen könnten etwas anders aussehen, da dort denke ich höhere Stückzahlen hergestellt werden. Die werden wohl nicht nur für Rotwild fertigen. Hast Du aber mal gesehen, was Rotwild für Rohre verbaut? Ist nicht ein 08/15 Rohr wie es im Beitrag aussah. Die Rohre sind exakt nach den Belastungsanforderungen gefertigt worden. Da wird am Tretlager und am Steuerrohr nichts platt gekloppt um es steifer zu machen, sondern der Außenrohrdurchmesser wird angepasst. Das macht das Rohr dann auch in alle Richtungen steifer und nicht nur in eine Richtung wie beim plattdrücken.



			
				carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr denn mal nen Bericht über die gesehn ? Ich nich...wieso bloß ?!
> Brauchen die kein Marketing ?



Hast Du bis Gestern nen Bericht über Bergwerk gesehen? Ich auch nicht!!! Brauchte Bergwerk bis gestern also auch kein Marketing? Dementsprechend weiß ich leider nicht, was Du damit sagen willst. Es ist halt so, daß Mountainbikethemen im TV nicht so wirklich präsent sind. Was das jetzt mit Pro/Contra Bergwerk zu tun haben soll weiß ich nicht.



			
				carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Seht euch doch mal die reisserichen Nachrichten bei Pro7 (Sat1 und wer alles zu N24 gehört) an und dann vergleicht mal mit ARD und ZDF (da wo man in die ersten Sitze reihert, oder so  ).
> Da stellt sich doch für mich schon die Frage, ob nicht einige ihre TV Geräte nur doch lieber zum spielen mit der PlayStation benutzen sollten.



Bin ich jetzt ein Playstation-zockender Irrer weil ich den Bericht gesehen hab und nicht gewartet habe bis er auf den öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern läuft, oder was hat die Aussage zu bedeuten.

Meine Aussage war lediglich, daß ich das Faunus LSD zu schwer finde und ich jetzt eine Ahnung habe warum. Das man auch über die Alpen mit dem Rad kommt, oder auch sonst alles mit dem Rad machen kann ist mir schon klar. Fakt ist nur, daß ich für den Preis was anderes bei der Materialauswahl (siehe Rotwild) erwarten würde. Ich möchte diese Gelegenheit auch noch kurz nutzen um meine Angabe von gerade zu korrigeren. Laut Bergwerk HP wiegt der Rahmen 2,6kg. habe ich gerade nochmal schnell nachgeschaut. Das ist trotzdem meiner Meinung nach deutlich zu schwer für "Das Race Bike par excellence", wie es Bergwerk zu nennen pflegt.

Da auf meine simple Feststellung respektive Frage nach den verwendeten Rohren hier jedoch eine solch aggressive irgendwie völlig unsachliche Antwort von Carloz zurückkommt, möchte ich mich natürlich in aller Form entschuldigen, daß ich mit dieser Mutmaßung dem Einen oder Anderen auf den lokalpatriotistischen Schlips getreten bin. Soll nicht wieder vorkommen. 

Bergwerk ist toll!!!


----------



## daif (25. August 2004)

Easy now!!

Ich finde deine Frage vollkommen ok und legitim...
man kann doch (gerade hier dachte ich) über sowas reden.

Ich glaube nicht dass es Carloz Intention gewesen ist dich irgendwie blöd anzumachen. Hoffe ich doch....Carloz?  

Wie gesagt, is doch alles nicht so eng oder? Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden!
Allerdings verstehe ich das mit dem "abschreckenden" Bild der Produktion nicht ganz, aber was solls....

PIEP PIEP WIR HAM' UNS ALLE LIEB


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. August 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Is' echt voll OK. Rotwild baut auch schöne Bikes und wenn Dir das RCC besser gefällt, ist Dir deswegen hier sicher niemand böse. Allerdings vergleichst Du hier wirklich Äpfel mit Birnen. Die Hinterbaukonzepte der beiden genannten Bikes sind völlig unterschiedlich. Das ist sicherlich ein viel wichtigerer Faktor beim Gewichtsunterschied, als die Konifizierung der Rohre.



So stark unterscheiden sich die konzepte gar nicht. Gut das eine ist ein Viergelenker(BW), das andere ein Mehrgelenker (RW). Das einzige was die beiden Konzepte unterscheidet ist die Postition des Dämpfers (Überspitzt). Der Hinterbau ist bis auf das Gelenk (einmal Sitz- einmal Kettenstrebe) recht gleich. Die Wippen (die hier ja gar nicht wirklich Wippen sind) sind  auch in etwa gleich. Der Dämpfer beim BW ist konstruktionsbedingt natürlich schwerer, weil länger. Rahmengewichte habe ich aber ohne Dämpfer angegeben. Also für mich unterscheiden sich die beiden Konzepte beim Gewicht (o. Dämpfer) in erster Linie bei der Auswahl der Materialien.


----------



## Teamchef (25. August 2004)

Ratet mal wo Rotwild die Rahmen *******n lies, bevor sie nach Italien sind.

Na? Kommt ihr drauf?

Im der Knüppelhöhle. Genau.


----------



## carloz (25. August 2004)

@daif: Ich doch nich  Bin immer brav...
@wolfi: dich meinte ich eigentlich nich, aber da du dich ja schon mal angesprochen fühlst 

Und genau im letzte Satz liegt der Hase im Pfeffer:



> Da auf meine simple Feststellung respektive Frage nach den verwendeten Rohren hier jedoch eine solch aggressive irgendwie völlig unsachliche Antwort von Carloz zurückkommt, möchte ich mich natürlich in aller Form entschuldigen, daß ich mit dieser Mutmaßung dem Einen oder Anderen auf den lokalpatriotistischen Schlips getreten bin. Soll nicht wieder vorkommen.
> 
> Bergwerk ist toll!!!



Meine smilies werden nicht gelesen    < die da 
Und was da jetzt unsachlich dran war...
Zudem bin ich kein BERGWERK IST GUT Fetichist, sondern fand es halt nur etwas seltsam nun aufgrund EINES Berichtes im Reissersender auf etwas schliessen zu wollen.
VIelleicht hab ich mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt...das geb ich zu. Ich bin der deutschen Sprache nicht so mächtig ich hab sie ja nich erfunden..ich bin ja nich DUDEN ! 
Obwohl meine Mutti immer Sacht: 'QUatsch nich so dumm was weisst dudn ?!'
 (Zitat: Heinz Erhardt)

naja sei´s drum, du warst ja nich gemeint 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (25. August 2004)

@ teamchef- erzähl uns doch lieber wer nicht bei bergwerk schweißen lässt  vielleicht dauert das nicht so lang ?  

also das positivste für mich an dem pro7 beitrag ist das jetzt fachleute wie pilze aus dem boden schießen


----------



## carloz (25. August 2004)

@Fettkolß: Dann wollen wir hoffen, dass nich er sich auch noch darunter mischt 







greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (25. August 2004)

wer soll das sein ? jan ullrich ??????


----------



## carloz (25. August 2004)

Kennste nich den *'Sat1 Sicherheitsexperten*' von Planetopia ?!
Musste unbedingt mal reinguggen, wenn dich Computer interessiern  Sehr amüsant immer !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## daif (25. August 2004)

@Carloz
AHHHHHHHAHAHA  
Ich hab n Lachanfall bekommen als ich dein Bild (das von dem Sat1Typen) gesehen hab und geblickt hab woher ich den kenn  
Ich weiss fast NIX über PCs, aber der Typ is echt der Knaller....fett


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. August 2004)

Wer sich wirklich mit der Rechnersicherheit auseinandersetzt, wird garantiert, also ABSOLUT mit diesem alten Hut(h) nichts zu tun haben (wollen)! Heutzutage kann man mit allem Geld verdienen.

Schön, da ich nicht zu denen gehöre, die einen fernseher besitzen udn auch keinen Wert darauf lege, mich über diese Schiene verdummen oder bilden zu lassen, schließe ich mal messerscharf aus dem Posting, daß genau dieser IT-Sicherheitsexperte auch der 'Experte' für Mountainbikes ist? Klärt mich auf, bitte ...

Euer dummer Eisenfaust


----------



## raffic (26. August 2004)

Habe den Bericht zwar auch nicht gesehen, habe es aber so verstanden, daß der IT Experte nicht der Experte für Mountainbikes war sondern da ist, weil er einfach blöd ist. Wie vieleicht auch die Experten für Mountainbikes. Das ist aber mutmaßung. 
Gruß
raffic


----------



## daif (26. August 2004)

@raffic
ja klar, der ist nur gepostet worden weil er eben einen typischen Fernseh-"Experten", also eben keinen wahren Experten darstellt...

das soll jetzt aber nicht heissen dass es im Fernsehen nicht auch ein paar gute Leute gibt!

mal im Ernst, man kann von so einem bericht einfach nicht was auf hohem Niveau erwarten..der bericht ist ja auch nicht für bikefreaks sondern für die breite Masse gewesen


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. August 2004)

... und die breite Masse wird in zunehmendem Maße für blöd verkauft, das Niveau noch weiter gedrückt, so daß Denkprozesse erst gar nicht motiviert werden ... Eben schnell, billig und 'megageil'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (26. August 2004)

@ Faust
...da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu....
aber was ich leider auch feststellen muss ist, dass immer mehr Menschen gar nicht mehr selbst denken wollen und ausserdem förmlich danach schreien ver..scht zu werden.
am deutlichsten wird das in der Politik; die Leute wählen nicht das was für Dtld am besten (ok am wenigstens schädlich;-) ist, sondern das/die partei die ihnen die beste märchenwelt vorlügt!!!

Da kann ich nur sagen Augen öffnen und mal für 5cent nachdenken!

SO, genug Frust abgeladen, genug Offtopic


----------



## carloz (30. August 2004)

Tach ihr Nasen 

Wer kann mir webspace zur Verfügung stellen für das Video ?!
Hab es aufgenommen und kann es jetzt uppen.
Original (mpg2) sinds 352MB. Ich will aber keinem mpg2 und soviel MB zumuten, daher bin ich es grad am avien (neue Wortschöpfung  ).
Ich tippe mal auf etwas mehr, als die Hälfte.
Hat wer soviel Pladdenplatz ?!

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Cyphar (30. August 2004)

@carloz
hast PM. Wenn alles klappt isses heut Abend online


----------



## carloz (30. August 2004)

@cyphar: Oki, danke für die daten. Werd es hochsemmeln, sobald das blöde mpg2avi mal das file ordentlich hinbiegt *brummel*

Vielleicht isses aichn Anwenderfehler  Mal sehn...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## carloz (30. August 2004)

Also ich hab mir jetzt den Wolf hier gem8 mit dem blöden MPEG2    

Ich hab nun die *.wav und *.avi in premiere und der PC rechnet jetzt.
Also ich hoff, dass ich es moin uploaden kann. Hoffe das geht in Ordnung 
Muss halt erst ein wenig probieren. Kenn mich damit halt ned so gut aus.
Aber über 100 MB sinds trotzdem   

naja, bis moin dann 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Cyphar (31. August 2004)

Der Bericht ist online. Bitte nur diesen Link benutzen, keine direkte Verlinkung.    
154 MB groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmi (31. August 2004)

Hey vielen Dank Jungs, falls du mit dem Traffic nicht
hin kommst kann ich dir einen Mirror anbieten.

Wäre kein Problem.

Grüße Tim


----------



## carloz (31. August 2004)

Okay,

hoffe es geht mit der Quali ! Kenne mich in Premiere noch ned so gut aus !
Falls jemand das original in MPEG2 auf CD haben will, so kann ich das auch schicken. Sind dann 360MB.

greetZ und viel Spaß beim schmunzeln 
CarloZ


----------



## Cyphar (31. August 2004)

Die Qualität ist doch gut finde ich.

@Timmi
Traffic hab ich 80 GB pro Monat frei, also da ist ein bisschen Spielraum, nur kräftig saugen!    
Wenns knapp wird, meld ich mich bei dir, danke


----------



## chris84 (31. August 2004)

> Die Qualität ist doch gut finde ich.


  ansichtssache   
is aber in der Tat nicht schlecht...

runterladen hat ganze 10min gedauert dank DSL2000, wegen mir könnt ihr auch die 360MB hochladen  

Der einblick in die Produktionshallen ist aber echt nicht schlecht. Und die Bilder am Anfang von den Bikes in Aktion haben auch was. 
Allerdings dürfte die Fahrerin auf dem Faunus LSD den Fahrer auf dem Gamuza nach wenigen sekunden nicht mehr sehen   
Ich muss doch echt mal nach Pforzheim fahren...

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (31. August 2004)

@chris84: Ich kann dir das auch original geben , wenn du willst. So lange du nen MPEG2 Codec hast. Musste dir dann besorgen, denn das isn seltsames Format. Daher hab ich mir auch den konverteirstress da gem8. Aber mit virtualDub solls einfacher gehn...man lernt been nie aus 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Cyphar (31. August 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> runterladen hat ganze 10min gedauert dank DSL2000, wegen mir könnt ihr auch die 360MB hochladen


Mir wärs egal! Wenn der Carloz das ganze nochmal durchrechnen will


----------



## carloz (31. August 2004)

Mir isses wurst 

Kann dann moin das original-file noch uppen. Is kein Thema !
Ich hab meistens so um die 700 KByte/sec.   

Wie gesagt, ihr benötigt dazu unbedingt den MPEG2 Codec, sonst funzt das nich.

@cyphar: Is der account dann noch am start moin ? Dann upp ich das moinfrüh 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Cyphar (31. August 2004)

Ja klar, die Daten funzen noch.


----------



## Cyphar (1. September 2004)

*Den Bericht gibts jetzt auch in hoher Qualität, 350 MB groß.
http://safti.at/bergwerk/bergwerk.php*


----------



## carloz (1. September 2004)

der cyphar is echt flott 

Denkt bitte an den MPEG2 codec !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (1. September 2004)

@carloz: super Qualität! danke für den Aufwand!

is eigentlich jemandem Aufgefallen, dass bei Bergwerk in der Produktionshalle auch Votec-Rahmen rumliegen? Bei 6:15 min sieht man einen neben einem mir unbekannten Fabrikat liegen....

MFG
Chris


----------



## tomcraft04 (1. September 2004)

@chris 84

vielleicht ein muster *lachkick* oder aus privater sammlung für belastungstest


----------



## Faunus (2. September 2004)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, lag der Votec Rahmen beim Lackieren oder? Das wird nicht bei Bergwerk gemacht.


----------



## Teamchef (2. September 2004)

Das ist richtig. Der Rahmen lag beim Pulverbeschichter. Votec wird in Bretten / Göhlshausen produziert. Bergwerk in Pforzheim. Beide haben eine eigene Produktion. 
Gruß


----------



## chris84 (2. September 2004)

stimmt, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht... warum haben die das im Film nicht erwähnt?   

MFG
Chris


----------



## Bubilein79 (3. September 2004)

Ja, jetzt hab ich das Video auch gesehen - bin echt begeistert!!

@ Tony: Was um Himmels Willen macht ein Votec Rahmen in Eurer "Spritzbude"? Hätte vor den Aufnahmen unter der Werkbank versteckt werden müssen...


Gruß

Bubi


----------



## carloz (3. September 2004)

@Bubi: Wer lesen kann...



			
				Teamchef schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist richtig. Der Rahmen lag beim Pulverbeschichter. Votec wird in Bretten / Göhlshausen produziert. Bergwerk in Pforzheim. Beide haben eine eigene Produktion.
> Gruß





greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. August 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9Y99EXQPeE


----------



## mtb_nico (14. August 2007)

sind mal wieder nen paar schöne fehler in dem beitrag... aber das ist man ja inzwischen von galileo gewohnt. in feinster BILD manier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. November 2008)

_Test_


----------



## Dylan-Weiland (6. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Ist dieser Beitrag noch im Netz? Alle Links sind down  ... Ich würde mir das auch gerne mal ansehen.


----------



## uwetr (5. August 2011)

Dylan-Weiland schrieb:


> ch würde mir das auch gerne mal ansehen.



..ich auch! ;-)

Hat den Beitrag noch jemand auf der Platte?

Gruß,
  Uwe


----------



## SLichti (6. August 2011)

ja, ist aber ne riesendatei... Nix zum mailen...


----------



## oclvfan (7. August 2011)

hallo, verkaufe ein bergwerk faunus lsd carbon. falls jemand interesse hat bitte melden.

http://s05.trixum.de/upload2/5/G/5GtFh8odNY6x131272212122S.jpg
http://s04.trixum.de/upload2/i/O/iOfYCxo8Amqz131272213303S.jpg
http://s03.trixum.de/upload2/b/g/bgSWa0knNjtU131272214542S.jpg

grüßli.


----------

